# My "Showline" in agility??



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been in basic obedience with Kira for a few months. The school focuses on agility, and does its regular shows and competition.

One of the trainers has taken to Kira, and offered to take Kira one on one from basic to advanced agility. She loves her, and wants to show her.
The fee is nothing more than it would cost me to continue my obedience class, just a longer commitment. (I'm ok with it).

The trainer wants to train and be her handler in competition.

Kira is only 53 lbs, and she runs like she just stole a piece of candy  She's very agile.

She's been doing basic agility. She goes through the tunnels, and hurdles, etc.. and she's very receptive to learning the agility course.

What are your thoughts on a WGSL with a shutzhund pedigree, doing agility?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*WHY NOT? Do it!*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not?  Many working line GSDs do agility. 

My only question is....why don't you run her instead of the trainer?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Absa-frickin-lutely! If my built-like-a-Mack-truck DDR with a Schutzhund pedigree can do it, your lean and agile WGSL with a Schutzhund pedigree can do it. Only thing I would say is keep the obstacles low until you get her hips and elbows x-rayed. That's what we're doing.


I agree with Jax, though. Why don't you do it too?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think she can excel at agility, rally, etc.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Absa-frickin-lutely! If my built-like-a-Mack-truck DDR with a Schutzhund pedigree can do it, your lean and agile WGSL with a Schutzhund pedigree can do it. *Only thing I would say is keep the obstacles low until you get her hips and elbows x-rayed. * That's what we're doing.
> 
> 
> I agree with Jax, though. Why don't you do it too?


The X-rays were my next question.

The trainer has been keeping her jumping to a minimum. She's raised nothing but GS her whole life, and knows very well what the precautions are.

At what age should I get her Xray'd, and is there anything I need to know about doing this the proper way?
Is there a certification, or specialist that should be doing this?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Why not? They say white men can't jump but they sure keep trying, don't they?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Personally, I wouldnt want somebody else to train/handle my dog in agility.. it is a very fun bonding experience that I wouldn't want to lose out on. Plus, it's so much fun for the dog AND the owner.

As for showlines, I think that it'd be great if more showline owners went for agility as opposed to schutzhund (depending on the dog). I've seen plenty of nice, drivey showline dogs that would excel in a sport that had less pressure involved, and agility is definitely that.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> The X-rays were my next question.
> 
> The trainer has been keeping her jumping to a minimum. She's raised nothing but GS her whole life, and knows very well what the precautions are.
> 
> ...


I can only tell you want I plan to do. I'm getting Kopper's hips and elbows x-rayed this March over my spring break. He'l be 15 months old at that point. I'll be using a vet in my area that was recommended by a couple of GSD people, who does OFA's at a reasonable price. I have been told the results are more likely to be accurate if you wait until the dog is 1 year old. Prior to 2 years all you can get is a preliminary OFA cert which isn't enough for breeding but should tell you if the hips and elbows are good for sport. I'm doing hips AND elbows because the elbows are so crucial with jumping and coming down off the A-frame.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Personally, I wouldnt want somebody else to train/handle my dog in agility.. it is a very fun bonding experience that I wouldn't want to lose out on. Plus, it's so much fun for the dog AND the owner.
> 
> As for showlines, I think that it'd be great if more showline owners went for agility as opposed to schutzhund (depending on the dog). I've seen plenty of nice, drivey showline dogs that would excel in a sport that had less pressure involved, and agility is definitely that.


Oh, I intend to be very much involved. I may have a problem running the course, because I have a breathing disorder, so I may not have a choice but to let her handle her in the advanced stages.

Right now, I'm walking with her through the course,and she loves it. 

Basically, I'm saying I would drop dead if I ran. ..hate to be so blunt about it.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Be blunt! It makes more sense if you are  Was wondering why you wouldn't want to handle her, but that makes sense. As long as you're involved in the training I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Be blunt! It makes more sense if you are  Was wondering why you wouldn't want to handle her, but that makes sense. As long as you're involved in the training I think it's a great idea.


Kira's been glued to my hip since day one. I'll do my best to get as involved as my heart and lungs will let me.

I was just outside with her, and playing fetch, and tag with her. I would throw her punctured soccer ball, she would get it, deke me a few times, then drop it for me to run with it, while she does the zoomies around me in circles. when she stops, I throw the ball and repeat. It's a game we made up, and it knocks her out.
I was so winded after a minute or two, I dropped to a knee to recover.

For the curious minds... my Dr. suspects a blockage. I'm doing the cardio work up this week.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also say GO FOR IT! I have LOTS of friends who do agility with their showline gsds.

The one thing I found with my dogs, is they will not 'run' for someone else, they just won't, now you may have this happen with Kira and you may not, 

I hope you have a good report from the doctor so you can get in on the fun


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

That's awesome! Go for it!!
I just started doing agility with Brody. He's a little over a year and is a WGSL. He's doing good so far, he loves the course. The only trouble I'm having with him is focus. He wants to check everything out! Sounds like yours is really showing some promise. If she's having fun, see how far she can go with it. Good luck!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I also say GO FOR IT! I have LOTS of friends who do agility with their showline gsds.
> 
> The one thing I found with my dogs, is they will not 'run' for someone else, they just won't, now you may have this happen with Kira and you may not,
> 
> I hope you have a good report from the doctor so you can get in on the fun


Thank you.

My initial impression, is that Kira will run with someone else. Of course that could all change, but right now, she's receptive to being handled.



jennyp said:


> That's awesome! Go for it!!
> I just started doing agility with Brody. He's a little over a year and is a WGSL. He's doing good so far, he loves the course. The only trouble I'm having with him is focus. He wants to check everything out! Sounds like yours is really showing some promise. If she's having fun, see how far she can go with it. Good luck!


Funny you should mention focus. The obedience school is offering a separate class that's geared exclusively around focus. It's an 8 week course, in addition to the one night we do obedience.
It's a module that works, works, works, focus and attention during the exercises. I'm looking forward to that module, it sounds like something that really comes in handy.
I just enrolled, and we start on the 22nd of this month.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

One of my working line pups is doing Schutzhund and agility. GSD's are known for their versatility, that is why so many people do different sports with them.

I hope your doctors appt goes well and they can find the cause of your breathing issue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You should absolutely go ahead in agility training. Be nice if YOU did it too! It's so much fun and a great bonding/training experience with your dog. 

How old is she? The smaller GSD's naturally are better built to do really well in the sport. If that's her adult size you'd be able to compete and do extremely well with her!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You should absolutely go ahead in agility training. Be nice if YOU did it too! It's so much fun and a great bonding/training experience with your dog.
> 
> How old is she? The smaller GSD's naturally are better built to do really well in the sport. If that's her adult size you'd be able to compete and do extremely well with her!


She's 7 months, 22 in at the whithers, and weighs 53 pounds. I expect her to top out around 65-68 pounds like her mother.
From what I understand, her mother is a 68 pound wild beast. She took 2009 national, and from the videos I've seen of her, and from those that have actually worked with her, she's small, quick, and very agile.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And who might her momma be?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

WL or SL can do agility. i'm not sure what Schutzhund
titles have to do with it.



Anthony8858 said:


> What are your thoughts on a WGSL with a shutzhund pedigree, doing agility?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I plan on putting my American show line in low level agility (until we can figure out the hip/elbows.. she'll be getting x-rays done when she is around 2). Until then everything will be extremely low and easy.... just want to get her involved with something she really enjoys. I've never seen that dog happier then when she was playing with some agility equipment.

My German show line may be learning a bit as well.

Why not?

Go ahead and give it a try. Personally, I don't care what breed, or type they are... if they enjoy it... do it!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hehe...

While we're walking in the woods, she never misses the moment to scale a railing or a fallen tree. She loves to jump.

Given the history of the GSD, I make sure to discourage her from over doing it. 
But I confess, I do allow it on soft ground.

If she had wings.....


----------

